# Làm gì khi túi da bị mốc sau khi sử dụng lâu ngày



## toilaaido (8/11/21)

Làm gì khi túi da bị mốc sau khi sử dụng lâu ngày Túi xách da rất được lòng các chị em nhưng khi túi bị mốc thì đó đúng là một thảm họa thực sự đối với các nàng, công ty sản xuất sổ da tại tphcmnhất là khi đó lại là kiểu túi nàng vô cùng yêu thích nữa, khi túi xách bị mốc các nàng thường chỉ nghĩ đến giải pháp thay túi mới mà không biết đến cách làm sạch túi da bị mốc hiệu quả dưới đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sở dĩ túi xách da dễ bị mốc như vậy là do đặc trưng riêng của túi da dễ hút ẩm nhất là trong điều kiện khí hậu nước ta nóng ẩm và công ty sản xuất sổ bìa da mưa nhiều. Ngoài ra, trong quá trình sử dụng các nàng cũng vô tình khiến chiếc túi bị xước hay dính bẩn, chính những vết mốc trên túi da đã thực sự trở thành nỗi ám ảnh đối với người sử dụng đồ da nói chung. Trong tiết trời mùa xuân hiện nay, việc những chiếc túi bị mốc cũng rất dễ xảy ra, chính vì vậy nàng nên tìm hiểu về cách bảo quản trước vì phòng bệnh vẫn hơn chữa bệnh đúng không? Đồ da bị mốc Khi sử dụng túi xách da đẹp, các nàng có bao giờ gặp phải vấn đề dưới đây: Da bị bẩn hoặc đổi màu Nguyên nhân chủ yếu do các nàng sử dụng không đúng cách, khi sử dụng vô tình gây ra các vết bẩn trên túi da như vết dầu mỡ, mực bút bi, khiến da bị ướt. Hơn nữa, do cách tẩy rửa không đúng cũng vô tình khiến đồ da mau hỏng hơn, khiến chúng mất đi vẻ sáng bóng như ban đầu. Ngoài lý do sử dụng và bảo quản không đúng cách ra thì cũng do cơ địa của mỗi người khác nhau, một số nàng có lượng mồ hôi muối cao hơn người bình thường hay da quá nhiều mồ hôi cũng dẫn đến trường hợp khiến túi bị bẩn hoặc đổi màu. Muối làm da hư hỏng về cấu trúc còn mồ hôi dầu làm mặt da không sạch, dễ bám bụi bẩn khiến da bị thấm nước không thoát ra được. Da bị phồng rộp hay bong tróc bề mặt Nguyên nhân gây ra hiện tượng này là do độ ẩm, những chiếc túi da thuộc đã qua xử lý nhưng vẫn giữ được đặc tính của da, đặc biệt ở cơ chế thoát ẩm không kém da sống. Nhưng khi một lượng ẩm quá lớn xâm nhập vào bề mặt da, lớp da thuộc không thể thoát ẩm hết được, dẫn đến da bị rộp, lâu ngày dẫn đến bong tróc trên bề mặt. Da bị xước hoặc rách Nguyên nhân của hiện tượng này do da tiếp xúc với các vật sắc nhọn và cọ xát dẫn đến tình trạng rách bề mặt. Cách làm sạch túi da bị mốc trong thời tiết xuân hè ẩm ướt Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị: dấm ăn, cồn pha loãng, nước ấm, vải mềm. Cách thức thực hiện: Dùng miếng vải mịn hay khăn lau bảng (dạng mềm), nhúng vào dung dịch trên rồi lau nhẹ lên bề mặt. Tiếp theo để khô tự nhiên, ngoài ra nàng có thể dùng một ít dầu thông thấm vào mảnh vải khô rồi chà vào phần da bị mốc, nấm mốc cũng sẽ bị diệt dễ dàng. Lưu ý cách làm trên chỉ là cách làm sạch túi xách bị mốc với những vết mốc không quá nặng với thời gian bị mốc không lâu, nếu túi bị nặng hơn thì dùng xà phòng chà lên vết mốc sau đó dùng khăn mềm làm ướt tẩy sạch phần xà bông dính trên bề mặt da sau đó để khô tự nhiên. Trên đây là một số giải pháp làm sạch túi da bị mốc ngay tại nhà vô cùng đơn giản, dễ thực hiện cho các nàng, tuy nhiên cần lưu ý để tránh cho chiếc túi bị mốc, các nàng hãy bảo quản chúng thật tốt nhé. Xử lý đồ da bị mốc cứng đầu trong một nốt nhạc Dân gian ta có câu “phòng bệnh hơn chữa bệnh”, để tránh việc phải xử lý những tình trạng mốc, bẩn khó chịu trên đồ da thì bạn nên thường xuyên lau chùi bề mặt đồ da bằng cách sử dụng những miếng vải khô mềm lau nhẹ nhàng hoặc dùng những dung dịch chuyên dụng được bán tại các cửa hàng. Nếu bạn đã và đang gặp phải vấn đề nan giải với những vết bẩn, mốc trên đồ dùng bằng da thì hãy tham khảo và lưu lại những bí quyết dưới đây để có được phương án tốt nhất. Đồ da bị mốc Đối với các vết Đồ da bị mốc cứng đầu như vết ố, dầu mỡ, vết mực, vết bẩn bết dính Tùy từng loại chất liệu da khác nhau thì cách tẩy các vết bẩn cũng khác nhau: + Đối với da nhẵn, đây là loại da khó thấm nước do bề mặt da đã được phủ bóng. Đầu tiên, bạn dùng một chiếc bàn chải đánh răng cũ để chà sạch các vết bẩn bết dính. Nếu là vết dầu, hãy lấy một ít phấn rôm rắc lên trên và để khoảng 15 phút để các hạt phấn hút sạch dầu mỡ. Cuối cùng, thoa một ít nước và chấm một chút nước giặt dạng nhẹ nhưng có chứa các hạt tẩy hữu hiệu lên miếng vải (sử dụng bình xịt sẽ rất tiện dụng cho công đoạn này – dễ kiểm soát hơn, đảm bảo không bị đổ ra quá nhiều nước hay xà phòng), nhẹ nhàng lau sạch những vùng da còn bẩn. Còn nếu là các vết bẩn từ muối (do mồ hôi) thì một chút giấm trắng sẽ tốt hơn là nước. + Đối với da mộc, da lộn, và các loại da có bề mặt da thô, nhám dễ hút nước: cũng tương tự như trên, hãy sử dụng một chiếc bàn chải hoặc miếng vải sạch để loại bỏ các vết bẩn trên bề mặt. Sau đó hãy nhẹ nhàng chải dung dịch chuyên dụng hoặc xi lên bề mặt da. Bản chất của xi khác với xà phòng, nó thường là hỗn hợp các loại dầu và sáp rất an toàn đối với da thô (trong xi cũng có một lượng nhỏ xà phòng dạng nhẹ trong đó để tăng tác dụng làm sạch túi da bị mốc). Rồi lau sạch các vết xi thừa bằng một miếng vải sạch, khô. + Với các vết mực bút bi: Nếu vết mực còn ướt, hãy dùng một cục tẩy trắng ngay lập tức tẩy sạch vết bẩn, tuy nhiên không nên tẩy mạnh quá để tránh bong màu. Nếu vết mực đã khô và ăn vào vải, bạn có thể sử dụng chanh, giấm hoặc các dung dịch tẩy rửa có bán sẵn. Đối với các vết Đồ da bị mốc, nấm trên đồ da: + Dùng dấm ăn, hoặc cồn pha loãng với nước ấm. sau đó sử dụng miếng vải mịn hoặc khăn lau bảng (dạng mút mềm) để nhúng vào các dung dịch trên rồi lau nhẹ lên bề mặt rồi để khô tự nhiên. Ngoài ra, thay vì dung dịch trên, hãy sử dụng vải thấm 1 chút dầu thông và chà vào phần da bị nấm mốc cũng diệt được một cách hiệu quả. + Còn nếu tình trạng bề mặt da bị mốc quá nặng và không thể sạch được khi sử dụng những cách trên thì hãy lấy xà phòng cục chà lên bề mặt da bị mốc. Tiếp đến dùng khăn mềm ẩm để tẩy sạch phần xà bông dính trên bề mặt da. Chú ý: Đối với việc sử dụng chất tẩy rửa để làm sạch thì bạn nên thử nghiệm trước một ít lên vị trí khó nhìn thấy để thử phản ứng, tránh trường hợp đáng tiếc diễn ra. Sau một vài phút, nếu thấy phần da không bị loang hay ố màu thì hãy sử dụng chất tẩy rửa đó. Và bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệpbạn nên dùng giáy hút ẩm lau nhẹ để da được hút bớt nước rồi để khô tự nhiên. Đồ da bị mốc Hi vọng những mẹo vặt trên có thể giúp bạn vệ sinh đồ da của mình một cách dễ dàng và hiệu quả.


----------

